# Wits End



## Bosleybun (May 25, 2020)

Hello Everybun, for quite a while I have been using the site for help, suggestions and advice, which has helped until now. I've decided to join because I am at my wits end. I've had a number of bunnies over the years but this beast is testing my patience. Bosley is large French lop buck with a bad attitude. I've had him a year now, hes vet checked healthy and eats well. He generally lives in the conservatory, spolit rotten trying to make him happy. I let him into the garden for a good run twice a day. He was neutered at 6months in the hope he would be less aggressive, didn't work. I am lucky he doesn't chew, he doesn't make a mess, not more than most but hes the most grumpy anti-social bunny I have EVER met. You cannot handle him, neither can the vets. You cannot stroke him. Sit by him all day he'll ignore you! In my wisdom and as he has taken to sleeping by a mirror I thought, hey he must be lonely! Welcome Bluebell 4month french lop, not yet spayed and now delayed due to Covid. She is in a hutch, and also let out daily...separately to him. Though they must smell each other. I spoke to the vet he said let them see each other, neutral ground in separate pens. After the battle of getting him in there he stomps, growls and goes for her. She is not interested in his tantrums but now stomps too. It's only been 1 week, early days I know but at this rate I'll be rehoming him if anyone would dare take him! I dont want her to be as bad as he is, any suggestions please?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 25, 2020)

Welcome to the forum

Bosley sounds very similar to my bun at the beginning. Humans were the absolute worst things to him, while he wouldn’t bite or do anything like that, he was what I thought to be the literal most anti-social bunny in the world. To this day, I still can’t pick him up, but we do often have short cuddling sessions.

Wait until Bluebell is spayed (and then wait another month or so) before introducing the two. How to bond rabbits so they can live together | Bonding rabbits

While waiting to bond Bosley and Bluebell, you should try to bond with Bosley. Sit with him, but don’t try to get his attention, just ignore him. You can share some banana (or his favourite snack) with him or just leave it by his side.





Bonding With Your Rabbit | House Rabbit Society







rabbit.org




What about Bosley is so bad? Does he bite, scratch etc.? Or is it just the stomping and growling? My rabbit is very stomp-y, we knew that when we adopted him because luckily, the shelter found it out the hard way. As I’ve found out, some rabbits are just extra stomp-y. 
As for biting, hold his head down with your hand for a few seconds after he bites you, and then turn with your back facing him (rabbit language for ‘you’ve annoyed me’).

It’s still very early on, only a week through, so it’ll likely get better once Bluebell is spayed, and you can begin the bonding process. Rabbits generally don’t like to be picked up. They prefer all four paws on the ground.






Socializing the Antisocial Rabbit | House Rabbit Society







rabbit.org





I hope that you get some improvement and don't have to rehome either of them.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 26, 2020)

Another bonding link. Will follow this thread as others add input. 

RabbitsIndoors weebly: Bonding Bunnies - 









Bonding Bunnies


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 26, 2020)

Bunny personalities! The agri-tent woman said to me one time: "we don't believe they have emotions of feelings"....

smh, I think she didn't know these sentients beings and companion pets like we do!

Our n/male age 5-6-ish is a terror and destructive harlequin. Yet he runs over to the separation gate in the upstairs hall to look for his harlequin spayed female whose primary domain (personal living space) is the other side of the house.

Can you "EEEeeeek" in a high shrill voice when nipped or attacked? Rabbits understand tone of voice. See if that helps temporarily?
I temporarily break into tears and cry like a movie actress would, and see how an attacking, bitey bun responds. 

Count the weeks 'til you can get Bluebell in for her spay. Buns mellow with age, however you've got a Ways to Go before Bosley becomes a senior. 

A new guardian may understand Bosley has a huge personality that requires retraining to acclimate to his special needs of grump factor maximus. 

One of the surrender reasons we saw at the shelter: they don't get along with each other, and I can't keep two.

p.s. i think Bosley and Bluebell's duo stomping is adorable. 

DITTO the advice of Apollo's Slave.


----------



## Bosleybun (May 30, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Bosley sounds very similar to my bun at the beginning. Humans were the absolute worst things to him, while he wouldn’t bite or do anything like that, he was what I thought to be the literal most anti-social bunny in the world. To this day, I still can’t pick him up, but we do often have short cuddling sessions.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Apollo for your advice and bonding tips, they are really helpful. I have stopped letting them see each other now until Bluebell is spayed. Getting Bosley to the neutral space has been a nightmare anyway. And I'm sure by the time he gets there he is stressed out anyway. 

It's not the biting or the growling that phases me, it's the charging at me! Everyone in my family has sat/laid by him for hours, and continue every day since we have had him, he's happy to just ignore you, or just moves away, you would think he had poor eyesight ! Though he will take tasty treats snatching and running away if you let him. He will eat them out of your hand but any attempt at stroking will get you a growl/grunt. I had had the vet check him over in case it was a health problem making him grumpy, but no he's in good shape. 
Bluebell on the other hand is a treasure, full of character and like every other rabbit I have ever had. I have never had a Bunny like Bosley before, my family have renamed him the killer rabbit of Caerbannog (from Monty python's holy grail) because he looks adorable but hates people. I have never rehomed a pet yet as I committed to having him. However, I dont want him to be unhappy, which he seems to be with us. When my children come they just ignore him now and that's sad too. 
I'm going to try some of your tips and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## EllieBelle (Jun 2, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Bosley sounds very similar to my bun at the beginning. Humans were the absolute worst things to him, while he wouldn’t bite or do anything like that, he was what I thought to be the literal most anti-social bunny in the world. To this day, I still can’t pick him up, but we do often have short cuddling sessions.
> 
> ...



I will have to agree wholeheartedly with just sitting with him and ignoring him. Don't even try to pet him. Let him explore you. I adopted my girl 3 years ago and it was difficult at first to bond with her. Bunnies are prey animals so they're virtually afraid of everything, including us! Even when we have the best of intentions! If you just sit with him for a couple hours each day and don't bother him, you'll notice that he will come over to you and sniff. Still don't pet him! Just let him explore your scent. Once he realizes you're not a threat, it will be easier to bond with him. One thing I've learned from having my girl is extreme patience!! They're totally worth it!


----------



## EllieBelle (Jun 2, 2020)

Bosleybun said:


> Thank you so much Apollo for your advice and bonding tips, they are really helpful. I have stopped letting them see each other now until Bluebell is spayed. Getting Bosley to the neutral space has been a nightmare anyway. And I'm sure by the time he gets there he is stressed out anyway.
> 
> It's not the biting or the growling that phases me, it's the charging at me! Everyone in my family has sat/laid by him for hours, and continue every day since we have had him, he's happy to just ignore you, or just moves away, you would think he had poor eyesight ! Though he will take tasty treats snatching and running away if you let him. He will eat them out of your hand but any attempt at stroking will get you a growl/grunt. I had had the vet check him over in case it was a health problem making him grumpy, but no he's in good shape.
> Bluebell on the other hand is a treasure, full of character and like every other rabbit I have ever had. I have never had a Bunny like Bosley before, my family have renamed him the killer rabbit of Caerbannog (from Monty python's holy grail) because he looks adorable but hates people. I have never rehomed a pet yet as I committed to having him. However, I dont want him to be unhappy, which he seems to be with us. When my children come they just ignore him now and that's sad too.
> I'm going to try some of your tips and I'll let you know how it goes.



Aww. It sounds like you have been extremely patient. But don't give up! Mine would snatch treats and take off for a good year or so before she finally would relax in front of me. It was kind of funny because she ignored me literally all the time, but would come running whenever she heard the treat bag


----------



## Bosleybun (Jun 2, 2020)

It sounds like there is hope....even if it is a distance away. I had his hearing checked, but hes not deaf he's just ignorant. I thought I was patient until I met Bosley. I have cut down on his food and tried to increase his hay though he rarely touches it. I have taken to putting some bits of veg, parsley in paper bags as he enjoys ripping it to bits. I was hoping it got his ange issues out on something else


----------



## EllieBelle (Jun 2, 2020)

Bosleybun said:


> It sounds like there is hope....even if it is a distance away. I had his hearing checked, but hes not deaf he's just ignorant. I thought I was patient until I met Bosley. I have cut down on his food and tried to increase his hay though he rarely touches it. I have taken to putting some bits of veg, parsley in paper bags as he enjoys ripping it to bits. I was hoping it got his ange issues out on something else



Are you giving him Timothy hay?? He should be eating it. Hay should make up 80% of a bunnies diet so if he isn't eating it, something is wrong or maybe he is filling up on other stuff he shouldn't be. Hay is great for their tummies but also helps grind their teeth down!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jun 2, 2020)

Bosleybun said:


> It sounds like there is hope....even if it is a distance away. I had his hearing checked, but hes not deaf he's just ignorant. I thought I was patient until I met Bosley. I have cut down on his food and tried to increase his hay though he rarely touches it. I have taken to putting some bits of veg, parsley in paper bags as he enjoys ripping it to bits. I was hoping it got his ange issues out on something else


Where do you get your hay from? I’ve found most of the hay we have available in England, most rabbits do not like. I don’t like it either, it’s brown and string-like. I order hay in bulk at Premium Hay but I’m also planning on seeing if a local feed store has anything. 
Any grass hay is good for rabbits. Timothy hay is what I’ve seen most widely available. But meadow hay, bermuda hay, oat hay, orchard grass hay, and many others are also safe and good for rabbits. Some rabbits prefer a variety of hay, some will eat anything.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jun 3, 2020)

A good video for bonding that I suggest watching is this:


----------

